# Netflix issues



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

So I just stumbled onto this today where when I open the Netflix app and start playing something the video is super sped up and the audio doesn't work at all...Can anyone help me out here?!


----------



## Haze (Nov 26, 2011)

You're not going to get much help if you don't state what type of device you have first of all. What connection you're streaming it over, what ROM etc.


----------

